# Angeln rund um Noordwijk



## Fischfinder81 (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin in 3 Wochen in Noordwijk im urlaub und möchte mal fragen auf was und wo man da am besten angeln kann und darf. 
Ich habe den Angelschein noch nicht lange und bin somit recht unerfahren in allem :-/

Hat jemand dort Erfahrungen gesammelt und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben?
Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## DanielGaida (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln rund um Noordwijk*

Ich kann dir nicht direkt helfen aber Frag bitte mal bei VVV in Noordwijk nach. Die können dir sicher helfen.


----------

